# Electric Blue Question



## aquaguyswv (May 19, 2009)

I have just ordered juvenile electric blue jack dempseys and blue gene jack dempseys. As they mature the blue gene will more than likely out grow the EBJDs. 

Will they get along as they mature? Or will the BGJDs start attacking the EBJDs?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

well.. they will all "get along" in a sense b/c they are of the same species.. BUT in order to have more than one jack dempsey in a tank safely you will NEED a large tank.. in the 50's and 75 gallon range (otherwise you will have one live fish and several dead or stressed/dying fish)... you said dempseys and dempseys which leads me to belive more than one of each? i hope you have room for them all.. good luck...
ps they will more than likely attack eachother if put in too small of a tank


----------



## aquaguyswv (May 19, 2009)

Ya I ordered 2 of each for a 55 inch. They are roughly 1 inch right now. In the next 6-8 months i will be moving and upgrading to a bigger thank


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

55 inch? is that the tank? well good luck...


----------



## aquaguyswv (May 19, 2009)

lol my bad i meant 55 gallon. long day


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

be very careful.. putting 2 of them together could end in tragedy.. and being that your electric blue dempsey is quite expensive i would hate to see that happen to you.. in preperation i would purchase a tank divider.. there real cheap just a couple of bucks.. but just in case you see any aggretion between the two.. you have the ablity to seperate them until you can figure out what to do from there


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

seeing as you are putting 4 small dempseys in a 55 gallon tank; they should be fine until they decide to pair off..then you will have to move 2 of the fish..


----------

